# Deep Water Fish



## Fish Specialist

Hey Guys,
I just wanted to say hello! I have been posting in the general fishing area and thought I would venture out a little. We are a sponsor of 2Cool and are excited to be here!
Take a look at some of our deep water fish that we have recently done.
You can also check out our website and facebook page for updates on fish being worked on.
www.newwavetaxidermy.com
www.facebook.com/newwavetaxidermy


----------



## Chase This!

Nice!!!


----------



## Bill C

Great looking mounts.


----------



## saltwater4life

That cuda is a beast, great work as always!

S4L


----------



## jdusek

Very nice work.


----------



## Fish Specialist

A monster black grouper we're delivering tomorrow!!


----------



## jamisjockey

Hells yes! Nice work!


----------



## trapper67

Great work. I have already been in contact with Jen at your office. We will be ordering Tracy's replica snapper from you. Trouthappy (Joe Richard) highly recommends you as well.


----------



## Anthony C

Good looking mounts!


----------



## Law Dog

Great looking mounts!


----------



## FISH TAILS

That is a beast and a great looking mount!!


----------



## coup de grace

Yes sir.


----------



## Trouthappy

Jebus, what's the story on that barracuda?


----------



## trapper67

BTW................I got a 2cool discount and free shipping according to them........


----------



## My Little Big boat

I just wish my wife would let me hang one up.., deer head some how ended up in the garage... Lol


----------



## lmgreeri

I got rid of the wife...now I can hang fish everywhere!


----------



## wacker

lmgreeri said:


> I got rid of the wife...now I can hang fish everywhere!


BOOM!!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Thanks guys for all the comments! Sorry about not getting back on here sooner as I've been busy chasing deer.... Made 2 bad shots on a decent 8 with my bow. 2 bad shots do not equal 1 good one.... Gonna have 1 more look tomorrow. Say a prayer for me, will ya?
Looking forward to working with you trapper! That cuda is a 72 inch Beast we did recently for an old man in Pensacola.... He came out great!


----------



## Fish Specialist

lmgreeri said:


> I got rid of the wife...now I can hang fish everywhere!


Give me a call, I'll help you pick em' out!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

A 750 lb black for a local client heading to the paint room!


----------



## Fish Specialist

This is what you get when New Wave does your billfish. Anybody got a frankenbait handy? This fish is hungry!


----------



## saltwater4life

that is out of this world guys! Just when i think yall have outdone yalls self, you guys dish out another beyond stellar mount! Absolutely beautiful work, i can honestly say yall do THE best work i have ever seen.........BRAVO! you completed that paitn job in one day? I just figured it would take a couple of days to complete something of that size atleast a couple of days

S4L


----------



## Fish Specialist

saltwater4life said:


> that is out of this world guys! Just when i think yall have outdone yalls self, you guys dish out another beyond stellar mount! Absolutely beautiful work, i can honestly say yall do THE best work i have ever seen.........BRAVO! you completed that paitn job in one day? I just figured it would take a couple of days to complete something of that size atleast a couple of days
> 
> S4L


Thanks! Yeah, one day! Actually here is a pic of the other fish dad painted yesterday. It is for the same client. The client said, "I want something that is gonna blow people's minds!" lucky for him, that's what we do here....















And we take care of our customers... A free remora to give it that something extra...


----------



## Fish Specialist

34" mutton on its way to get some paint!!


----------



## Bigdaddy4360

Very Nice work!!!


----------



## Trouthappy

Looks like your dad is still in good shape, and quite the artist with fish.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Trouthappy said:


> Looks like your dad is still in good shape, and quite the artist with fish.


Yep, he's still kicking....

And here's the mutton paint job!


----------



## ceejkay

that looks great. you guys arnt over by serlarno are ya? i swear ive seen that building before but havent been home in years


----------



## Fish Specialist

ceejkay said:


> that looks great. you guys arnt over by serlarno are ya? i swear ive seen that building before but havent been home in years


That's us!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Strait custom is what we do....


----------



## Trouthappy

Looks like a shallow-water mutton snapper, they have the green backs. The ones caught out in 100-200 feet have pink backs.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Trouthappy said:


> Looks like a shallow-water mutton snapper, they have the green backs. The ones caught out in 100-200 feet have pink backs.


Yep. Caught locally in 45 feet of water over sand..


----------



## trapper67

That mutton snapper came out AWESOME!!!!!!! I can't believe the quality of work that ya'll do. True artist.


----------



## Fish Specialist

A gag going into the paint room!








Up close and personal with a hand painted wahoo eye... Note the rotation forward. He's not just blankly staring out into space!


----------



## Part Timer

Now that is attention to detail.NICE!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jungle_Jim

I just placed my order for my wife's Sailfish. I can't wait for her to see it!

Jim


----------



## Tejasmtb

Nice mounts! That Rooster would have been a hell of a catch on a fly rod.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Here's one for you swordfish guys!


----------



## Fish Specialist

The gag is done!!















Every tooth individually placed!!!


----------



## jamisjockey

That gag is ridiculous!


----------



## Fish Specialist

jamisjockey said:


> That gag is ridiculous!


Thanks! I'll keep the pics coming as we finish cool stuff!!


----------



## saltwater4life

Fish Specialist said:


> Thanks! I'll keep the pics coming as we finish cool stuff!!


Please do! Always enjoy seeing and following some of the projects you guys have, superb work bro


----------



## jamisjockey

Fish Specialist said:


> Thanks! I'll keep the pics coming as we finish cool stuff!!


We'll see what my son catches this year if it's anything good I'll have to place an order for his birthday!


----------



## Fish Specialist

jamisjockey said:


> We'll see what my son catches this year if it's anything good I'll have to place an order for his birthday!


Let's do it!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Here we go Jim!!!
Justin is setting up to cast!


----------



## Jungle_Jim

AWESOME!!! I can't wait! My wife is going to love it 

Jim


----------



## Fish Specialist

Casting process underway!


----------



## saltwater4life

Just curious, from start to finish, how long does it take you guys to complete a sailfish like that?


----------



## Fish Specialist

saltwater4life said:


> Just curious, from start to finish, how long does it take you guys to complete a sailfish like that?


16+ hours of labor + material cure times.... It's a process!

All these fish are done in stages. I generally don't do them from start to finish. Most of the time I'm working in groups of fish at a time. Jim's fish here is custom for him. As you can see, the molded dorsal is laid back. I'm going to put a full dorsal on it. (it has to be cast from another mold and put together) it will take a little more time but will be well worth it. Should be fun!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Hey Jim!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Grinding away!!


----------



## Jungle_Jim

Fish Specialist said:


> Hey Jim!!
> View attachment 613051


Cool! that how my eyes looked Friday night:slimer:

Jim


----------



## Big-Buck

jamisjockey said:


> That gag is ridiculous!


X2


----------



## Fish Specialist

Coming along!!!


----------



## Jungle_Jim

Fish Specialist said:


> View attachment 613458
> 
> Coming along!!!


Man! I'm stoked


----------



## Fish Specialist

Jungle_Jim said:


> Man! I'm stoked


One last teaser before paint!! (probably get painted Monday or Tuesday)
3 inches shaved off the bill and a taller than average dorsal for you as per request!!! I'll update the paint job as soon as its done!!


----------



## Jungle_Jim

WOW! That kicks more ***** than Jacky Chan:doowapsta

Jim


----------



## Fish Specialist

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwBKjK7Xik0


----------



## Fish Specialist

Today, we build a monster.... 1500lbs of Black Marlin


----------



## Fish Specialist

Jim!!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

The sail is done!! Pop just now shot the last clear coat!!


----------



## saltwater4life

Unbelievable work..........whenever I get a fish mounted, it will definitely be with you guys


----------



## Fish Specialist

Thanks saltwater!
A few more! One with my mug in it...









Mouth detail!









Belly slit and anus...


----------



## Jungle_Jim

Oh MY God!!!!! That exceeds all my expectations! What a beautiful piece of art!!! 
I can't wait to get it on the wall. You have a customer for life.

Jim


----------



## trapper67

Jungle_Jim said:


> Oh MY God!!!!! That exceeds all my expectations! What a beautiful piece of art!!!
> I can't wait to get it on the wall. You have a customer for life.
> 
> Jim


 Jim, wait until the box comes in. Their mounts are packed professionally and it will look 3x better in person. New Wave exceeded our expectations with Tracy's snapper. Kudos to New Wave on another fine example of art.
Trapper n Tracy


----------



## Jungle_Jim

trapper67 said:


> Jim, wait until the box comes in. Their mounts are packed professionally and it will look 3x better in person. New Wave exceeded our expectations with Tracy's snapper. Kudos to New Wave on another fine example of art.
> Trapper n Tracy


I just saw that your from Woodville. I'm from Kountze. I don't live there anymore but, howdy neighbor:brew:


----------



## Jolly Roger

never knew a fish's anus could look so good,,,, 


Congrats great work and you are on top of my list for mounts.


----------



## Fordzilla06

Wow really looking forward to getting my sail now! Great work guys.


----------



## Fish Specialist

It's boxed!!


----------



## tamucc04

Mind blowing work. The detail is absolutely amazing!


----------



## jpadge

How do I get a quote on a redfish?


----------



## southtexasreds

Beautiful work. What is the shipping cost (rough est.) for a sail to South Texas?


----------



## Fish Specialist

southtexasreds said:


> Beautiful work. What is the shipping cost (rough est.) for a sail to South Texas?


Pm me a length and I'll give you a total.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Last update Jim! 
It's on it's way!!!!


----------



## Jungle_Jim

Fish Specialist said:


> Last update Jim!
> It's on it's way!!!!
> 
> View attachment 620244


I am SO ready! I can't wait for her to see it.
Jim


----------



## Fish Specialist

The evolution of a dolphin paint job. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist




----------



## Fish Specialist

So, we're turning the 1500lber into a 1220 for a customer in Minnesota!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Ok!!
The big black is all done... She's pedestal and will hang very high up, so no one will be looking in the mouth. But that's no excuse not to finish the mouth interior out.....

























Enjoy!!


----------



## Jungle_Jim

I got mine in and hung up in my wife's office. She found it yesterday. Winning! She loved it. I am one very happy customer. Thanks,
Jim


----------



## InfamousJ

wow... how did I miss this priceless art post... great job new wave.


----------



## Fish Specialist

It was great working with you Jim!!
Infamousj you didn't miss it! You found it!!

The super moon did good for us this weekend. We had family in from Ohio and were blessed with a great day on the water. We ended up with 4 dolphin, 2 bonitos, a big bull shark (which we lost) and a sailfish. The sailfish was a bucket list item for my uncle Mark's wife Cindy. She did great! Subduing the fish in about 25 min.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Setting up another monster!!! That's 1100 lbs of bluefin tuna!! More updates to come!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

The tuna is out of the mold this morning!!!! 
More updates to follow!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Got him in the paint room!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

And done!!


----------



## Chase This!

Wow. What is retail on the BFT?


----------



## trapper67

Awesome !!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Chase This! said:


> Wow. What is retail on the BFT?


Lol! Alot!! He's 124" long!!


----------



## saltwatersensations

Man FS your work is Top Notch!!


----------



## Fordzilla06

Looks great, can't wait for my sailfish, and I've got a Mahi I'm going to need to get started pretty soon.


----------



## Chase This!

Fish Specialist said:


> Lol! Alot!! He's 124" long!!


Well that didn't answer my question.  We've caught about a dozen bluefin at, around and over 1000 pounds over the last two years. Thinking about mounting one. Sooooo.....PM me a price please.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Chase This! said:


> Well that didn't answer my question.  We've caught about a dozen bluefin at, around and over 1000 pounds over the last two years. Thinking about mounting one. Sooooo.....PM me a price please.



Pm sent. I was at home when I responded last night and didn't want to misquote the price.....


----------



## Fish Specialist

This gives you an idea of his actual size...

View attachment 640098









Mouth detail...


----------



## Chase This!

Awesome work!!! Thanks for the PM. We haven't done a good job measuring our fish to mount in the past. I'll do a better job next trip and hook up with you to put one on the wall.


----------



## Fish Specialist

^^^^Absolutely Fantastic!!^^^^


----------



## Fish Specialist

Here's a "lit-up" dolphin!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Fordzilla06's custom pacific sail is underway!!!!


----------



## Fordzilla06

Sail looks great! Can't wait to get it. I'll be sending you a Dorado here pretty soon.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Fordzilla06 said:


> Sail looks great! Can't wait to get it. I'll be sending you a Dorado here pretty soon.


Glad to hear it!! Here's another update for you!!


----------



## yankalip

You guys do some badazz work. Will be sending some work your way soon.


----------



## Wompam

Can you send me a price on a 61 1/2" amberjack? I have several pics, thank you in advance!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Pm sent Wompam, and thanks yankalip!! Look forward to it!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Fordzilla!!


----------



## Fordzilla06

That looks awesome!


----------



## kraken

I love checking out all the new mounts as soon as you post them up! The craftsmanship is world class.

I recently just got back from the Bahamas and I polespeared my biggest black grouper to date at 55lbs and Ive had the thought of a mount in the back of my mind. I saw the photos of the monster black mount you delivered a while back, do you by chance have any more photos of that, or other black grouper mounts? Thanks!


----------



## Fish Specialist

kraken said:


> I love checking out all the new mounts as soon as you post them up! The craftsmanship is world class.
> 
> I recently just got back from the Bahamas and I polespeared my biggest black grouper to date at 55lbs and Ive had the thought of a mount in the back of my mind. I saw the photos of the monster black mount you delivered a while back, do you by chance have any more photos of that, or other black grouper mounts? Thanks!


Congrats! That one heck of a grouper for a pole spear!! I've got some more pics. We can match any color phase! Shoot me a pm with your email address and I'll have the office send em' out!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Kraken, I've got this 33" black being painted next week. I'll post an update on it when it's done. Here's where it's at now


----------



## Fish Specialist

Ok!! Painted yesterday!


----------



## kraken

Fish Specialist said:


> Ok!! Painted yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 782194
> 
> 
> View attachment 782202
> 
> 
> View attachment 782210


Very cool! Sorry I missed your earlier reply. I love when black grouper light up with that color scheme.


----------



## Fish Specialist

A few to look at over the weekend..... Enjoy!!!

Love me some hogfish!!










And a SWEET red grouper!!


----------



## Ducksmasher

just curious, have yall ever done a hardhead? :help:


----------



## Fish Specialist

Yes!!! In fact, the only one my dad has ever done was for me!!


----------



## kraken

sent you a pm


----------



## Fish Specialist

A piece of reef we just finished....


----------



## Fish Specialist

A freshly painted white marlin!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Olcoby!!! Your pacific sailfish sir!!!


----------



## coastman

That hogfish is cool, nice work!


----------



## Fish Specialist

coastman said:


> That hogfish is cool, nice work!


Thanks!! They are generally a favorite of most offshore anglers!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

A little farther Long!!!


----------



## ML56

*Your product finished in Texas*

Fish Specialist, and Mike Kirkhart, just wanted to say thanks for the superior fish blanks you provide. Here's the Tilefish you sent me two weeks ago, I just finished it for 2 Cooler "Proline32". After 29 years in full time taxidermy business, you guys are still the best , supplier of detailed fish blanks, I have ever found.-Mike


----------



## Fish Specialist

Possession Limit Lures said:


> Fish Specialist, and Mike Kirkhart, just wanted to say thanks for the superior fish blanks you provide. Here's the Tilefish you sent me two weeks ago, I just finished it for 2 Cooler "Proline32". After 29 years in full time taxidermy business, you guys are still the best , supplier of detailed fish blanks, I have ever found.-Mike


Thank you !! It is our pleasure to be able to serve you!!!! Your tilefish turned out beautifully!! You'll have one happy customer!!


----------



## mredman1

*Barracuda teeth*

Nice mounts. Those barracuda have some nasty teeth. Mahiseeker almost lost a finger to one of these monsters a few years ago.

Mike


----------



## Fish Specialist

Olcolby!! We should be seeing a painted sailfish soon!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Sailfish getting a clear coat this morning.... Figured I'd share this blackfin tuna pic with y'all


----------



## crawfishking

That blackfin looks great! Nice work.


----------



## Fish Specialist

crawfishking said:


> That blackfin looks great! Nice work.


Thanks!!

Olcolby! Your sailfish sir !!!


----------



## Shakedown282

Just looked through the whole thread amazing work.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Identify this species!!!










Hey guys!! If you like these updates follow us on Facebook and/or Instagram! Help us get to 1000 followers!!! Make sure you comment "2cool" on any photo to enter into our swag pack giveaway!!!!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Where else can you get a transparent dorsal on a spearfish replica?? This thing is gonna be awesome!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Here it is!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Just finished this beautiful giant bluefin tuna tail for a luck customers Christmas present!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Just finished up this yellowfin!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

I know you guys love seeing electric blue pec fins in the spread behind the boat!!!!


----------



## Jungle_Jim

I have no idea but i want one!



Fish Specialist said:


> Identify this species!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys!! If you like these updates follow us on Facebook and/or Instagram! Help us get to 1000 followers!!! Make sure you comment "2cool" on any photo to enter into our swag pack giveaway!!!!!!


----------



## Jungle_Jim

Okay, I got it. Its a yellow edged lyre tail grouper.



Jungle_Jim said:


> I have no idea but i want one!


----------



## Trouthappy

From the Pacific or Indian Ocean?


----------



## Fish Specialist

Jungle_Jim said:


> Okay, I got it. Its a yellow edged lyre tail grouper.


You got it!! AKA- coronation Trout!!

Nice job Jim! How's the Tuna fishing been ??


----------



## Fish Specialist

Trouthappy said:


> From the Pacific or Indian Ocean?


There are variations throughout the Pacific Ocean , Indian Ocean, as well as the Red Sea!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Here ya go guys!!! A CUSTOM TO THE MAX DISPLAY!!!!!!
Dorsal cutting the surface, chug bug making a splash, and you can even see the bubble trail from the popper......


----------



## scend irie

^^^ Very cool.


----------



## Jungle_Jim

Fish Specialist said:


> You got it!! AKA- coronation Trout!!
> 
> Nice job Jim! How's the Tuna fishing been ??


Lots of Blacks and a couple of small YF....Its been slow.

Jim


----------



## Fish Specialist

Pop just finished up another pedistal sailfish!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

I have been CRAZY BUSY lately and have not had much time to post. I did take a day off last week and got to do a little fishing. I was blessed with this nice cobia that ate a jig at boat side. It was a 20 min battle on my inshore spinning rod.... I'll get back to posting here soon with updates.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Just finished up a pair of mangrove snapper (grey)!! Check the variation between the 2!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Any deepdrop fans out there?!?


----------



## Fordzilla06

That tile is amazing. You guys do excellent work. Still get comments on my wife's sailfish every time someone new comes over.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Fordzilla06 said:


> That tile is amazing. You guys do excellent work. Still get comments on my wife's sailfish every time someone new comes over.


Thanks!! I'm glad you're still digging it!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Busting out another giant bluefin!!


----------



## Jungle_Jim

Fish Specialist said:


> Busting out another giant bluefin!!
> View attachment 1615033


Awesome! Maybe one day my wife will get my YFT mounted....


----------



## CaptainKyle

I'm sold, beautiful/amazing work!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Thanks Guys!!

Another freshly finished deepwater oddity-- a world record blueline tilefish!!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Here's the finished piece!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Just put the final touches on this "leap up" sail!! Looks like he's coming in hot on the baits!!


----------



## Jungle_Jim

Beautiful work!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Just finished a big Cobia!! Photos just can't capture the colors......


----------



## Fish Specialist

A very spotty dolphin leaving the shop!!


----------



## LoneStarRusticFurniture

Nice Work!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

LoneStarRusticFurniture said:


> Nice Work!!


Thanks!!

Just finished up this pretty Blue!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

I know some of you guys will recognize this species!!!


----------



## hilton

Nice!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Just finished up this beauty of a red snapper!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Check this killer mako!!!

















And the prey....


----------



## Fish Specialist

Here's a few for the world travelers out there......

































??????CAN ANYONE NAME ALL THREE?????????


----------



## JustSlabs

Have no idea what they are but they look awesome!


----------



## Fish Specialist

JustSlabs said:


> Have no idea what they are but they look awesome!


Thanks!!


----------



## lite-liner

gold-spotted Trevally, blackfin trevally, Cero (spanish) Mackerel

??????


----------



## Fish Specialist

lite-liner said:


> gold-spotted Trevally, blackfin trevally, Cero (spanish) Mackerel
> 
> ??????


They are-

Golden trevally-!

Blue trevally aka barred trevally!!

Shark mackeral aka scaley mackeral!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

A freshly finished black grouper!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Killer hoo-


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo

Nice hoo. It would be nice if the pic had a horizontal yardstick for scale


----------



## Fish Specialist

Where'dMyBaitGo said:


> Nice hoo. It would be nice if the pic had a horizontal yardstick for scale


That hoo was 44" long. I have them in every size!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Just for fun... We took some pics yesterday at Merritt boatyard....


----------



## Chase This!

Throw some slime and water on it and that baby looks real.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Chase This! said:


> Throw some slime and water on it and that baby looks real.


Thanks!!! We are blessed to be able to do what we do!


----------



## Fish Specialist

The new all tackle black snapper!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Finished this cool black grouper just before Christmas-


----------



## rainbowrunner

Awesome work on that grouper.

Not trying to get you divulge your work, just curious, what do you use for teeth?


----------



## Fish Specialist

rainbowrunner said:


> Awesome work on that grouper.
> 
> Not trying to get you divulge your work, just curious, what do you use for teeth?


Thank you! It's a polyester resin based material. Teeth are formed individually.


----------



## beubanks

Awesome work


----------



## Fish Specialist

beubanks said:


> Awesome work


thank you sir!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

A customer wanted to replace his 68" wahoo he got from another company... Which one would you want to hang up?? Which one would you want for your friends and customers??


----------



## asher

Beautiful detail and color on the top fish. Very pretty work! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFolm

Fish Specialist said:


> A customer wanted to replace his 68" wahoo he got from another company... Which one would you want to hang up?? Which one would you want for your friends and customers??
> 
> View attachment 2987498


Top...


----------



## Fish Specialist

A big blue going out!! We make them look alive!! Not static, lifeless, plastic looking fish on the wall.....


----------



## Fish Specialist

A big rooster from Panama going out.... How many of you all have caught one of these??


----------



## Captin Academy

That's an AWESOME Rooster.. Looks real!
I want one like you had in the coffee table as well a while back..


----------



## Fish Specialist

Captin Academy said:


> That's an AWESOME Rooster.. Looks real!
> I want one like you had in the coffee table as well a while back..


Thank you!! We love doing roosters! They make great mounts due to their aggressive attitudes. It really shows through in the reproductions.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

Fish Specialist said:


> A big rooster from Panama going out.... How many of you all have caught one of these??


Wow, those are great roosterfish mounts! And the wahoo above was awesome as well!


----------



## Fish Specialist

This mutton came out absolutely stellar!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

I know some of you chase the dream of a grander++ blue!!! Here is an absolute giant we just finished!! 148 LJF x 83" 1250+


----------



## Fish Specialist

A giant Trevally we recently finished and delivered!


----------



## Chase This!

Fish Specialist said:


> I know some of you chase the dream of a grander++ blue!!! Here is an absolute giant we just finished!! 148 LJF x 83" 1250+


Is that the Dreamin' On's fish?


----------



## Fish Specialist

Chase This! said:


> Is that the Dreamin' On's fish?


I'm not sure. The fish ended up going to its new home in Orange Beach Al.


----------



## Fish Specialist

I love the way this roundscale spearfish came out!!! (Hatchet marlin)


----------



## saltaholic

Fish Specialist said:


> I know some of you chase the dream of a grander++ blue!!! Here is an absolute giant we just finished!! 148 LJF x 83" 1250+


Beautiful fish!!! What boat is that???!!


----------



## Calmday

Any chance of being able to do a 65-70lb Maori Wrass (humphead / Napolian wrass)?
I found one guy in Queensland who has a mold but his paint work isn't the best.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Calmday said:


> Any chance of being able to do a 65-70lb Maori Wrass (humphead / Napolian wrass)?
> 
> I found one guy in Queensland who has a mold but his paint work isn't the best.


Nice Maori!!

I have a mold on a smaller one about 40" or so, but I can acquire a cast from Australia if need be.


----------



## Fish Specialist

saltaholic said:


> Beautiful fish!!! What boat is that???!!


It's a 27' Blackfin hull that we refinished as an express.


----------



## saltaholic

Fish Specialist said:


> It's a 27' Blackfin hull that we refinished as an express.


Wow!! More pics please


----------



## Fish Specialist

Big Red snapper just finished up!


----------



## Fish Specialist

A giant Bull headed out!


----------



## jaredchasteen

New Wave just did a Bluefin that i had been wanting for a couple years, Thanks to Mike and Jen over there. Best paint job i have ever seen on a Bluefin, i have seen kings and grays and neither is anything compared to this. I should have taken some better pics before i hung it up. But it looks great. I would highly recommend them!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Thank you Jared for allowing us to reproduce this beauty! It is so nice to know your hard work is appreciated!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

This will certainly brighten up a trophy room!!!
Everything is hand made!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

A good Yellowfin from a rig!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

A big bull dolphin and flying fish we just finished


----------

